# Post your PINGTEST Results



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

I started with mine.  Plz do mention the plan you are using and how much you are paying for it:-.

*www.pingtest.net/result/67121534.png

BSNL UL850(1 mbps upto 6 gb then 512 kbps)

Link to PingTest


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67123369.png


Will reconnect and try again 



*www.pingtest.net/result/67123497.png


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67126146.png


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67126257.png
You Broadband Hurricane 12MBPS


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

then i got 
*www.pingtest.net/result/67126464.png


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 29, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67127628.png


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

ISP : Act Broadband
Plan: Act Broadband Premium (10Mbps till 50GB, beyond that 512 kbps)
Charges : 999.00 + exclusive of Tax, Tax is 10.2 % (it comes around Rs.1100.00)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67128506.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^Cool


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

@msn: awesome


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

@Pratyush997 & @aaruni - thank you. I must say, I am very satisfied with ACT Broadband.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^really awesome 10mbps plans under a k


----------



## pramudit (Jul 30, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67138009.png
idea 3g

*www.pingtest.net/result/67138123.png

these are the best results for me as i ran test after midnite...


----------



## rohit.anand (Jul 30, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67162626.png


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Asus DSL N10 Modem and UL750 Plan BSNL*

*www.pingtest.net/result/67218663.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67225163.png
lol


----------



## KDroid (Jul 31, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67225456.png


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 31, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67235515.png

Aircel 3G


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 9, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67692651.png

ISP- Railnet or Railtel(Basically Indian Railways own ISP)


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

BSNL ULD750, 1mbps till 6GB, after that 512kbps(in this mode right now).
*www.pingtest.net/result/67693240.png


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67813378.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/67813450.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/67813543.png


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ Excellent pings from kolkata.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

Really ?
Thanks!


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 11, 2013)

BSNL-UL750+

*www.pingtest.net/result/78232740.png


----------



## max_snyper (Mar 13, 2013)

*www.pingtest.net/result/78351736.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/78351677.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/78351775.png

Is there a problem with traffic from India to the world from last week...i play MMO on euro servers ,previously ping was 120~180.....now you can see...!
My line Att has also increased from 25~26.5 to 31....does this effect pings?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

ACT BB 2Mbps till 30GB @ 850 INR
I Think it is pretty OK.

*www.pingtest.net/result/78351962.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/78352168.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/78352043.png


----------



## dabster (Mar 18, 2013)

msn said:


> @Pratyush997 & @aaruni - thank you. I must say, I am very satisfied with ACT Broadband.



I have been reading some threads that tell that Act has been keeping open qos for sites like speedtest etc but you don't get same speeds for all sites. is that true? :O


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

dabster said:


> I have been reading some threads that tell that Act has been keeping open qos for sites like speedtest etc but you don't get same speeds for all sites. is that true? :O


It'll be hard if not impossible to pull off, when testing in speedtest the connection is made between your PC and the servers, not the speedtest website, there are thousands of servers worldwide, act will have to do the same for all those ips, and I doubt a company like act can pull off something like that, the servers rotate at times, changes ip etc.

Check with utorrent as well.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2013)

MTNL 2Mbps till 12GB then 512kbps @ Rs650 + tax

*www.pingtest.net/result/78605154.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/78605189.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/78605101.png
 i get better pings to GB rather than Malaysia?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

dabster said:


> I have been reading some threads that tell that Act has been keeping open qos for sites like speedtest etc but you don't get same speeds for all sites. is that true? :O



That's not possible AFAIK. I am getting good 200-250kbps in torrent as well. Video streaming is decent till 480p video.


----------



## rish1 (May 26, 2014)

my pings 

google.com - 25 ms
Singapore - 70 ms
France - 145 ms
Russia - 165 ms
USA east - 220 ms   

Online gaming FTW  

Local ISP 

Plan 500 Rs only .. Unlimited 400 kbps day , 2 mbps night ( 1 - 10 am)  4 mbps peering... 

Feeling lucky


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2014)

Wow do you always get less than150 ping to euro servers?


----------



## rish1 (May 26, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Wow do you always get less than150 ping to euro servers?



bro i just got my internet connection few hours ago... Feeling thrilled after seeing pings.. 

i use to play Halo CE at 300 ms  .. i know the value of these pings

the best part is the ping is constant.. ( i was used to fluctuating reliance 3g pings )

in some european countries ping is 170ms as well ...

but france - 145 and germany/netherlands is 150 ms .. 

touchwood kisi ki nazar na lage 

this is luxemberg ( europe west ) dota 2 server


*i62.tinypic.com/mw3wqq.png


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

*www.pingtest.net/result/98450644.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2014)

*www.pingtest.net/result/98481110.png


----------



## rish1 (May 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *www.pingtest.net/result/98481110.png


singapore

wow awesome ping man.. probably the lowest ping to  singapore .. how are your european pings ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2014)

rish said:


> singapore
> 
> wow awesome ping man.. probably the lowest ping to  singapore .. how are your european pings ?



*www.pingtest.net/result/98499573.png


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

Got new broadband: ANI Network. Recording Pingtest for the same:

*www.pingtest.net/result/99351582.png


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

*www.pingtest.net/result/99352166.png


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2014)

*www.pingtest.net/result/99354450.png


----------



## vurocks (Jun 9, 2014)

*www.pingtest.net/result/99404123.png

Using BSNL Fiber 3999/month 2mbps unlimited Plan


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2014)

^^ Wonder why for so many tests, it is unable to calculate Packet loss! :/


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 9, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Wonder why for so many tests, it is unable to calculate Packet loss! :/


Probably JRE is disabled or not installed.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 23, 2015)

*www.pingtest.net/result/127455292.png

Well, I use this network for mostly research purpose, and guess it is fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2015)

*www.pingtest.net/result/127456862.png


----------



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

*www.pingtest.net/result/128664003.png

I am using SmartDNS and I hope the DNS service influences the ping time.

- - - Updated - - -



vurocks said:


> Using BSNL Fiber 3999/month 2mbps unlimited Plan



Isn't that too much for a 2mbps UL plan?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 30, 2015)

*www.pingtest.net/result/129873968.png


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2015)

*www.pingtest.net/result/129874947.png


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2015)

My new Excitel connection (been using since a month, and I am very happy):

*www.pingtest.net/result/129889446.png


----------

